# What's my fee?



## PaleRider (Nov 30, 2005)

:waving: All,
I sub for a friend. I use my own equipment and have my own plow ins. :realmad: I'm trying to pick up a few contracts of my own and having a tough time of it :angry: He's asked me what I want for $$ but, I'm not sure? The other sub he had last year, sold his truck so now it's just me and him and he's picked up a few new accounts this year. I was thinking of $45 to $50 and hour? Your thoughts on a fare price? 
Thanks,
Pale Rider


----------



## brunosplace (Dec 30, 2004)

PaleRider said:


> :waving: $45 to $50 an hour? Your thoughts on a fare price?
> Thanks,
> Pale Rider


Will that amount cover your expenses (gas, maint, ins, advertising, your pay, & etc: ) plus put a profit into your business? Only you can answer that question.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

If you have all your own equiptment, and ins then i would say you're way too cheap. I am charging 125- 150 an hour. If you buy your own gas, know the route and are efficient then i would say charge a little less than what he is charging. Think about it if you could get someone to plow your list, buy their own gas, and cover ins. for half price wouldnt you do it?


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

tell him $100/hr and hire a lowballer for $20 to do your route while you sleep in


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 30, 2005)

*Move to Ohio*

I guess I need to move to Ohio  I've been beat out by low ballers with no ins. Thanks for the help payup

Pale Rider


----------

